# Velcro In The Camper



## hasleys (Jan 29, 2009)

This may not be new, but we have been known to use velcro in the camper quite a bit. We buy the rolls that have a peel and stick side to them, and just cut to length for what we need and stick them places like the inside of cabinet doors, closet doors, etc... Things like remote control, calculator, notepad, anything you seem to never keep track of and want easy access to.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Be sure to put the felt side on the walls, and the hook part on the items - otherwise, if you wear sweaters, you'll keep getting caught on them as you walk by.

The very first thing I ever velcro'd in the camper was the broom - put it on a blank wall. After awhile my wife told me to go easy, I was velcroing too many things :whip:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Its easy to get carried away with velcro in the camper, it just works so good for many things. I also like those 3M removable adhesive hooks.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've tried the removable hooks, but since the camper is stored outside, I've found them coming loose due to extreme temp changes.


----------

